# How do I add a Lilypie 'Ticker' at the bottom of my posts?



## Good Vibrations (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi, I can get to the Lilypie website and have created the ticker that I want but it just doesn't seem to display the slider etc. when I add it to my profile

Please help if you can.

Thanks

GV


----------



## Good Vibrations (Apr 25, 2009)

Figured it out

Click on *Forum signatures:* • PseudoHTML, UBBCode and BB Code 

copy and paste the code across!

x


----------



## lynzb (Dec 7, 2011)

I cant find forum signatures?


----------



## Hollyhog (Feb 22, 2013)

Where in FF do you copy the code?


----------

